

Visual mathematics - axiom
http://mahalanobis.twoday.net/stories/2796923/

======
Nate
If you really like visual mathematics, then there is a book called "Proofs
without words":

[http://www.amazon.com/Proofs-without-Words-Exercises-
Classro...](http://www.amazon.com/Proofs-without-Words-Exercises-
Classroom/dp/0883857006)

------
neilc
Speaking of visual math, Knot Theory is cool:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knot_Theory>

------
pixcavator
Mathematics is not a game...

